# Just For A Laugh



## fernface (Mar 9, 2011)

Having lost my old friend "Fern" after 15 yrs, this is my latest a Parsons Jack Russell. She is modelling an Omega dynamic by the way


----------



## silverflyer (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi Fernface,

Sorry to hear you have lost your close friend Fern after 15yrs, but I think you will have many happy years with that little one wearing the Dynamic.

She has that "look at me aren't I beautiful" look about her.

My best mate Pepe is 12yrs old and turned into a tealeaf, if you let your guard down for just a second or two whatever he finds is then his.

This week he found my watch fund stash as you can see in the photo.










By the way I wouldn't dare put my hand in there to get it back.


----------



## fernface (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks for your comment regarding Fern (not going to change my screename  ) Hobbs and i are getting to know each other at the moment, its not going too badly! Your Pepe looks like he could be a right little git!! Its the first time i have had a dog so small, that is taking a while to get used to


----------



## silverflyer (Feb 9, 2009)

fernface said:


> Thanks for your comment regarding Fern (not going to change my screename  ) Hobbs and i are getting to know each other at the moment, its not going too badly! Your Pepe looks like he could be a right little git!! Its the first time i have had a dog so small, that is taking a while to get used to


Just try reaching for one of those tenners and you will see just how much of a Little Git he is, Postman throws the post onto the balcony and runs.


----------

